# Huge gash where my rabbits dewlap was....



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Aug 17, 2011)

So i noticed today, my rabbit's dewlap is gone. 
She's been nibbling on it like its been in her way.
And just today she has a huge open cut where he dewlap is supposed to be. There is no blood, but it's not a pretty sight to see. It literally looks like she ripped it off.
I don't know whether or not she done that to her or self, but she's really secure in her cage where nothing can harm her. 

I can't afford a vet, but i can and will help her in any way possible.

Has this ever happened to your rabbit?

If so, please comment. 

Is there any medications i can buy from online or at a pet store that is at a convenient price? I really don't have money for a vet, but i want and will help her in any way possible. 

Or any home remedies? I've tried home remedies before on other situations, and it turned out to be successful.

Please provide any information possible.


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 17, 2011)

Are you able to post a picture?


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah i can, i will take a picture of it now. And then i'll post it on this thread.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Aug 17, 2011)

So heres the pic. She seems to be perfectly fine though, like its not even hurting her. She had her dewlap yesterday! And today its gone!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 17, 2011)

That is beyond bad.  

No way around a vet on that one. 

Rabbits are extremely good at hiding their illnesses. 

Looking for options... 


sas


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you for posting your comment.

I hope this doesnt get too serious.


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't really tell if it's just a patch of fur missing of she actually has a hole in her skin?
If that is an open wound she will need to get to a vet as it most likely will get infected. Rabbits are very sensitive and it will end up stressing her a lot unless you get it dealt with soon. It's not really an option, if you have a pet you need to face the fact that you will need to pay for a vet sooner or later!
good luck


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeesh, that looks bad.

OK, first thing I would do is smell the area. You need to make sure there isn't a bad infection going on, and if it's anything parasitic or flesh-eating, it should smell rotton. If it does smell rotton, you'll be limited on what you can do in the way of care at home.

If it smells musty, and/or you can notice any dampness or drooling, it could be an infection due to the drooling, in which case it's probably a molar issue and she would need to see a vet for that.

If there is no bad smell, it could bea bad cut that she got somehow and she has been keeping it very clean, hence there's no blood. When it started to heal, it got itchy, and she pulled all of her fur out in the area. I'm hoping this is the case.

Clean it well with saline solution (or distilled water with epsom salts) twice a day, and apply an anti-bacterial ointment that does not have a pain killer in it. Hopefully this will keep infection at bay.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 17, 2011)

That is for sure an open cut and it does look infected. It doesnt look very fresh either.

There is no home remedy for this, there are no over the counter drugs to fix it. She needs a vet, asap. She needs surgery.

Some vets may be able to help you work out a payment plan, or talk to a relative about borrowing some cash, but please get her treated as soon as you can, the longer its left the more likely she is to get some pretty bad systemic infections.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Aug 17, 2011)

Well its not my fault the economy is down & Hawaii is very expensive to live here, so with that being said, it's hard to pay for a vet. And since it is Hawaii, vets are way more expensive than in the mainland!

And its her fur that is missing, shes been nibbling on it here and then, and the only conclusion i have come up with is that she ripped it off on her own. 

And by you telling me that i need to go to the vet doesnt help my situation or put money in my hands that i can use for the vet. 

If i had the money, i would take her in a heart beat. I have money to supply my rabbit with food, shelter, toys, and medicines that i can buy from the store. But taking her to the vet here is really hard.


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm sorry but there's only so much a person can say when looking at a picture like that. We are not vets


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Aug 17, 2011)

I know, but i just wanna know if theres atleast one person who has gone through this. 
I keeping thinking of the bad things that could happen to her


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah it is too bad 

How long has she had this?


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 17, 2011)

Did you try to smell it?


----------



## Pipp (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm sending the photo to a few vets to see what can be done, but I agree that it's probably surgical. 

Some vets or rescues will let you surrender the rabbit, and then they will treat her, that may be an option. 

I don't think this can heal without intervention. (Do you have Betadine?) 

Hopefully I'll hear something soon. 


sas ray:


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 17, 2011)

Honestly, the sooner she can be seen the better, I'm worried because that cut doesn't look fresh. 
Not all infections smell bad either.

Here's a fresh cut that is exposing the tissues under the skin.
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l88/Lolaandthecrowd/Outside/Photographs010.jpg
Notice how fresh and pink the edges are? Even a day or so after it happening a wound will still look similar to this but will have crusted up a bit. When they start to go lighter around the edges like that, that skin is dying, blood flow is receding from those capillaries, this is a sign that the wound is older. And they wont typically have tan or beige colour stuff around them, pus isn't a happy sign. But then again it might just be lighting.

Odds are the vet will have to cut away some skin to make a fresh edge before they can even stitch it back up.

I really hope youre able to get her some help. And please don't blame yourself for this, some animals just like to cause problems :rollseyeslike the doofus in the picture above.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 18, 2011)

On the good news side, my vet thinks its ugly been reasonably superficial. 

"Looks like an ugly but superficial wound.... Lots of skin in that area, so any half-decent surgeon should be able to develop a skin flap and close it. Thanks to rabbits' amazing healing properties, even open wound management is often enough to close very large defects when surgery is not an option."

Not sure if he wanted me to post it or not, LOL! But he's Uri Burstyn at the Arbutus West Animal Clinic here in Vancouver. If anybody wants to give him a good rating here (http://www.vetratingz.com), you can quite truthfully say he has been helpful and knowledgeable.  (For some reason, hasn't been letting me post). 


sas :clover:


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Aug 18, 2011)

Brittany85 wrote:


> Yeah it is too bad
> 
> How long has she had this?


Just today I guess.. yesterday she had her dewlap. I didn't notice this morning whether or not she did it over night, but she looked up at me and that's when I saw it. Its not easily seen because her fur hides it.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Aug 18, 2011)

I just called a vet & asked what I can do for now til I can get to a vet. And he said that I can get disinfectants from longs drugs called Hediclense or Bitemine(sp?) Diluting it with water will help prevent infection. But I need to see a vet.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's another reply from a Vet. (I paid a consultancy fee awhile back that goes to a rescue, I can use it in NB cases, figured this was one!)

---------------

It's difficult to tell from the image exactly what's going on, but it appears to be a rather large defect. Looks like there could be some necrotic subcutaneous fat in there as well. It needs to be explored, and most likely debrided. Certainly pain meds and antibiotics need to be considered.

This would be strange to be self mutilation without any salivary staining or hair loss. It appears like an acute injury that happened several days ago. Speculating of course.

Bill Guerrera, DVM
Bunny HopLine


----------



## Pipp (Aug 18, 2011)

And for the record, I think it could have started as a small injury that she turned into a big injury, but I don't know for sure. 

Self-mutilation in that area has happened around here before, although mind you not to that extent. 

And I can see where it would be difficult to see in that area with her dewlap intact. 

Could she have poked herself with anything in her housing?

The antiseptic wash is Betadine, as mentioned above. 

I've been trying to track down a great rabbit vet in your area who often consults and volunteers, but he has moved to Europe. 

If you can get a list of vets together, you can offer to do some promotional work, this forum will give the clinic a big thanks, and I'm sure we can round up a bunch of likes and shares on Facebook. 

This should be treatable without general anesthetic, a local can likely suffice, making it reasonably inexpensive for the clinic to treat. 

You can always offer to wash their cars or help around the clinic. 


sas :clover:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 18, 2011)

I have nothing to add but I really hope your sweet bunny can be seen by a vet ASAP! It's clear that you care about your girl.


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 18, 2011)

Any update? How is she doing today?


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Aug 18, 2011)

SORRY FOR THE LATE REPLY EVERYONE!

I bought Betadine disinfectant as the vet told me too. 
My rabbit didn't touch her food lastnight or this morning. 
Usually in the morning she jumps around and is hungry. Yesterday morning she was a bit fine. 

I have a feeling she did bite her own dewlap and swallowed it.

I read online its common and that its due to dental problems when the saliva touches the dewlap it irrtiates them.


Also I noticed there's a small tube like object going from one side of the gash to the other. Does anyone knw what that is? 

I will be posting more pics soon. 

I'm at work & I brought her with me so I can keep an eye on her


----------



## Pipp (Aug 18, 2011)

She's seriously ill if she's lost her appetite.  She needs to get to a vet pronto. Did you see my previous post about phoning around? 


sas


----------



## Pipp (Aug 18, 2011)

None of the vets think this will heal on its own, what my vet meant was it may heal after it's cleaned and debrided without the surgery requiring a flap, not that it will heal without vet intervention.

If there is untreated necrotic tissue, she may not make it another day.  She needs to have it debrided by a vet, given pain meds and antibiotics.

Here's yet another reply, this one from Rami at Etherbun. He assumed this rabbit would be rushed to a vet. 


_"This rabbit needs to be seen by a vet. It can be self-mutilation, but that is secondary to something. Drooling and accumulation of humidity in the dewlap (bacterial or fungal dermatitis). leaking water bottle. Insect bite that caused itching._ _It looks like possible to treat, if the cause can be found, and proper treatment. When in this place, it is good to try understand the cause, so it does not come back."_

sas ray:


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 18, 2011)

Aww I really feel for you sweetie and your bunbun. I hope homecare works out for you, I really do. We have all been in this predicament at opne time or another. I myself am dealing with MULTIPLE abscesses with my Flemish and funds are very very very low. I can afford the gas to get to the vet and that is about it. I am thankful he is a family oriented vet and cares more about the pet than the $. He did a entropion eye sx on a rabbit for my good friend /breeder Barbi brown and it only costed $65 total. Not many vet left in this world like him. So come saturday I am going to plead my case with Thor there and beg for payments, I am sure I will be crying. We will see how much I wil be charged for 4 abcsesses(poss sx) and anitbiotics. The meds I can always get form my breeder at a very low cost and I know she is always willing to work with me.

I am praying for you and your loved one honey . I wish I had some good advice to give you. I do send my love and lots of white light.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 18, 2011)

I think this predicament is going to be common, but there are ways around it if the person is committed. 

Vets will help those who help themselves, so will people on this board. 

I'm sure you've seen it but here are the rabbit vets in Hawaii. (That said, I think any vet will do in this case as long as they're cautious re: antibiotics). 

I believe the first one is the previous rabbit expert's old clinic.


*The following veterinarians in Hawaii will treat rabbits.* 
*Dr. Herzog
* Makai Animal Clinic
420 Uluniu Street
Kailua, Hawaii 96734
(808) 262-9621
Website: www.makaianimalclinic.org *Cindy L. Krach, D.V.M.*
4640 Lower Kula Road
Kula, Maui, Hawaii 96790
(808) 876-1000
Website: www.warmvet.com"
Mililani Town Center Pet Clinic
95-1249 Meheula Parkway, B-13
Mililani, HI 96789
(808) 625-6744
*Dr. Karin Fujitani*
Aloha Animal Hospital Associates, Inc.
4224 Wai'alae Avenue
Honolulu, HI 96816
(808) 734-2242
Website: http://alohaanimalhospital.aahavet.org"


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 18, 2011)

Should we offer to help make some calls for her to see if there is any way to do payments for an emergency?


----------



## Pipp (Aug 18, 2011)

*Pipp wrote: *


> If you can get a list of vets together, you can offer to do some promotional work, this forum will give the clinic a big thanks, and I'm sure we can round up a bunch of likes and shares on Facebook.
> 
> This should be treatable without general anesthetic, a local can likely suffice, making it reasonably inexpensive for the clinic to treat.
> 
> ...



We're offering to help already as per above, and at least one forum member has offered a loan.

So far I'm not seeing much of a commitment from the owner, hopefully she'll respond to this. 


sas


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh, okay, I was under the impression we were just giving her information to follow up on. I am sure she is busy at work and will check in when she can. I would like to help any way that I can as far as calling around for her. 

I hope she checks RO soon :?


----------



## Pipp (Aug 18, 2011)

Julie, anything you can do to help the rabbit would be great, I just don't know if she's called around or not. 

She said she talked to a vet on the phone last night, so I'm assuming at least one vet is in the loop. 

Just hard to go ahead without knowing what's already been done. Hopefully she can update soon! 


sas :clover:


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope so too, I will just wait to see what has taken place and go from there. Hope she has time to post the current status soon.



Thanks Pipp :biggrin:


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 18, 2011)

?????????


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 18, 2011)

This is giving me bad feelings. 

Any update? Is she OK?


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 18, 2011)

I know it's giving me a bad feeling too along with the bad feelings I have for my own baby right now.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey i'm so sorry with this late reply.

But theres an update on her. She's been a little down, and she has been making weird noises with her teeth like shes grinding on them. I gave her some apple because her stools are coming out yucky. But i will post 2 more pictures and show the "string-like" that is dangling from one side of her wound to the other. 

I noticed this morning that shes been chewing on it and its dangling even more. 

I kept her in my room lastnight, and slept with her. 

I'm trying to make her eat right now,but she doesnt want to. But she did eat her apples and her pellets lastnight.

I'm calling other vets off this island because apparently the vets here say "I don't know" and i want a vet to say that they do know what this is. I want to know exactly what this is. 

So i'm gonnah try to make phone calls on other islands & in the mainland(oh boy, my phone bill is going up this month! but its worth it). 

I just hope she will be okay  

I'm actually going to take her to another vet on a different island. Unfortunately, its cheaper to fly to a different island and go to a vet there than spend 10 dollars on gas here and pay for a vet. Thats how expensive vets are here. ( 

But Thank you all so much for your advice and comfort, i really appreciate it. I'm sorry for the late replys, but i had to work extra hours to get the money. I'm getting paid today, and working over-time.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 19, 2011)

Tooth grinding is a sign of pain. Rabbits won't eat when they are in pain, then you have to add the risks of stasis. I'm not a vet, but I'm guessing there is necrotic tissue, as mentioned before, and she is trying to get rid of it. It needs to be surgically removed. Any vet will not be able to tell you over the phone what it is, they will have to see her. Best of luck.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Aug 19, 2011)

This is her gash:






& this is the "string-like" thing thats hanging. I took this picture this morning, she looks down  






she is such a sweet bunny, why does this have to happen to HER?  

The vet told me that it could be a vein or arterie, but theres no blood running through it?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 19, 2011)

ray:


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 19, 2011)

Teeth grinding is REALLY not good... She must be in quite some pain.

I understand vets are expensive (Funds are pretty tight here and I recently spent over $500 just to find out what was wrong with my rabbit, so I do understand your predicament) but this bun needs to go ASAP. If people on here are offering money, take it as an IOU and go. I can see your putting in an honest effort, but I think flying her to another island would probably put more stress on her now then she can afford, especially in pain and not wanting to eat.

I would take what you can and take her to the nearest rabbit savvy vet. Purely out of curiosity, how much is the vet quoting you? That must be pretty expensive if flight is cheaper...

I really hope for the best for you and your bun... I really hope everything works out for you


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes the teeth grinding is a sign of pain as all have mentioned above. Are you taking her today since you get paid today? Definatly take any money that is offered to go toward her treament and get her to the Vet you choose as soon as you possibly can. We are all anxious to hear the outcome of her vet visit. Hang in there girl. If you have any access to a willow tree (not sure if they grow in hawaii) you can try feeding her willow , it is a natural pain releiver and can give her some releif. You also may want to get some jello and syringe feed her the jello beore it sets. It can settle her tummy and the sugar will stimulate her appitite. Follow that up with some baby gas drops and I would give 2 full droppers at the least 3 times a day unless directed otherwise. These are safe over the counter products that can help with her tummy. Bunny tummies are easily offset from pain / not eating and this could help her. I am in in no way a vet but can only suggest treaments that I have done myself with good results and I know are safe.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Aug 19, 2011)

Kipcha wrote:


> Teeth grinding is REALLY not good... She must be in quite some pain.
> 
> I understand vets are expensive (Funds are pretty tight here and I recently spent over $500 just to find out what was wrong with my rabbit, so I do understand your predicament) but this bun needs to go ASAP. If people on here are offering money, take it as an IOU and go. I can see your putting in an honest effort, but I think flying her to another island would probably put more stress on her now then she can afford, especially in pain and not wanting to eat.
> 
> ...




I just read that should could have some type of dental disease or some sort. I don't take money from people, I'm working extra hours and i will get her in as soon as possible. I dont have pet insurance on her. So just admitting her is 150, if she was to get surgery over 500 depends on how much they have to do and what they need to do and if she was to get medicine it would be in the hundreds. 

Heres why i dont take money: My parents got sent to jail when i was 2 months old. I have 6 older brothers, and the oldest is 18 years older than me. He and his wife at the time took custody of me. Both my parents were drug addicts. My dad got sent to prison for 9 years, and my mom was sent to jail for 6 months at the time. My mom has been in and out of jail my whole life. I only had one birthday with her, which is the day i was born. I never had no christmas's, 1 easter but she was too hungover to take me to easter egg huting, and 1 thanksgiving that turned into a big mistake. But Yup, my brother gave me a fat first birthday that my mom could never do. Unfortunately, my brother went to jail when i was 8 years old and did not come out til i was 12 years old. By the time was 10, my dad got out of jail. He made a promise to me that he was never going to leave me ever again. He promised that he will not touch drugs or do bad things. He said he had a horrible time, knowing that he had me in his arms and then the next moment he was in prison for 9 years. The way he saw me grow up, was through pictures that my brothers wife sent(my brother does not like our parents because of what they done, and all my brother wanted to do was keep me away from them because he could do better). Today, me and my mom has no relationship. She hates me with a passion, in her words. Since my dad has been out of jail, he has not done drugs(i have a drug test kit that i use on him randomly), gotten arrested, hes off parole, he got his g.e.d and he has his own business now. I just wish i had the same relationship with my mom, but she chose meth over me. So what i learned since i was young, not to rely or depend on ANYONE. Because usually when people walk into my life, they walk out on me and disappear for years. 

That was off-topic, but i just wanted to get that clear that i will not take anyones offer for money. I'm sorry, i just don't feel right taking someone else's hhardwork. I do appreciate it, i wish everyone in this world could be like you all!(esp. my mom):innocent


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 19, 2011)

The string hanging down is likely a flap of skin that she's chewed free from one side. She will not live through this. If you do not get her help, she will die. If you cannot afford the care you need to surrender her to a shelter so they can care for her. If that is not an option, you need to scrape together the funds to have her euthanised. It would be kinder for you to put her down then let her sit in pain while this wound festers.

You will get nothing but support here for any action you take, so long as you are doing something. It is absolutely not an option to care for her at home at this point. Unfortunately, these things do happen, but it is up to us as their caregivers to make the tough calls.

Two weeks ago, my rabbit contracted pneumonia, and even with antibiotics, she got worse. It took me two days to come to the decision to put her down, but it was too late. She drown in her own congestion in the car on the way to the vet. I thought that I was giving her a chance at life when all I was doing is prolonging her suffering and she died a horrible death. Your rabbit is obviously suffering, and it is your responsibility to either provide adequate care (which is likely a very expensive surgery) or to make the tough decision.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 19, 2011)

You need to bite the bullet and take the money that is offered and combine it with your own. Do not let your rabbit suffer your past, it's not her fault nor is it yours. The deck of cards you were handed years ago are no longer in play in this situation I understand how you do not want to take someone elses hard earned money but I bet your poor bunny begs to differ. It's her life and pain not yours. Buck up and take it and take her now. I have had to take donations to save a pet of mine in the past. I had the donators call the vet directly and pay over the phone. Yor rabbit is not going to survive this without a vet. If you cannot afford the full treatment than at least take the money to do the humane thing and have her euthanized. I dont mean to sound bitter but this is a life and she is suffering. As Plasticbunny says, we will all support you and your desicion as long as something is being done and all efforts are being made on your end. PLEASE!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree, she isn't going to survive if she doesn't get to a vet quickly. I understand not wanting to take money from someone but you can choose between your rabbit's life and your pride. My offer still stands


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear about your past situations, but the fact is you are responsible for a life (you made yourself by your own choice by getting her), and this life is suffering. You therefore are obligated to do whatever is necessary to keep her healthy and happy. If you can get ahold of money, given to you in good spirit by friends here, when your rabbit is in a huge amount of pain, you should jump at the chance, rather than let past experiences deter you from it, that doesn't have anything to do with money situations, even though it is terrible what has happened to you.

Good luck with everything and I hope everything works out for your baby.

Jen


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 20, 2011)

We live several hundred miles from my family by choice. Won't go into the details, but, I know how you feel. I can depend on friends to a certain extent, but just don't trust family as they've been a disappointment. You need to get help for your bunny any way you can as she is depending on you alone. ray:


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 20, 2011)

How's the bunny doing?


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 22, 2011)

What has happened with her? Were you able to get her to a vet? Update please.


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 22, 2011)

I doubt we will ever see an update from this person. Her profile shows that she was last seen Aug 20, and even though there were a few new responses to this thread, she didn't respond. I guess we just said what she didn't want to hear and has chosen to ignore.

I'm glad she didn't respond. I don't think I could handle one more excuse why she couldn't provide care to her pet, her RESPONSIBILITY, without losing it.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 22, 2011)

I agree Erin, I couldn't handle another excuse either. I do hope that her bunny found some treamant or alternative.

ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 22, 2011)

It's so hard hearing about a bunny suffering that is solely dependent upon someone to care for it. I always try to stay positive even when it is extremely difficult. I once heard that excuses are like excrement, they all smell!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 22, 2011)

She said she was planning on taking the rabbit in this week, which starts today. 

We still may get an update. 


sas :clover:


----------



## LadyKat (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, I am willing to help out in the amount of a small donation. 

Today I just spent $374.00 on Smudge's spay, plus extra for antibiotics and a few other minor things.

I always keep money aside, even when I was unemployed and always willing to help people out when they are in a pinch. A few years ago I paid $35 for my friends Hamster visit to the vet when it got sick and needed its teeth trimmed and some antibiotics.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm watching for updates too. Hopefully we can keep the thread clear of comments that might deter the owner from posting an update.


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 22, 2011)

Then I will wait for an update on this thread. Because I do have a comment about this thread. I hope that the bunny has received vet care.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope she finds the time to post an update on her bunnys status.

ray:


----------



## bunnymother22 (Aug 24, 2011)

You shouldn't have an animal if you can't afford to care for it when it gets sick. They're not plants or stuffed animals. I'm so tired of posts like this. You're so irresponsible and if this rabbit dies do not get another pet you can't take care of.


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 24, 2011)

*bunnymother22 wrote: *


> You shouldn't have an animal if you can't afford to care for it when it gets sick. They're not plants or stuffed animals. I'm so tired of posts like this. You're so irresponsible and if this rabbit dies do not get another pet you can't take care of.



Now, I don't necessarily agree with this entirely. I think that even with a ton of planning, something can blindside you. For example, we were just hit by an enormous number of vet bills from Peace's Abcess ($600+), Ty's kidney failure ($500+) andBuzz's eye ($200+), as well as the our car breaking down at the same time ($1200+). That amount of money can catch anyone by surprise, and I don't think it is fair to judge necessarily when there is more then one variable in the equation. Sometimes, stockpiled money drains suddenly and a lot of things go wrong at once.

I do not believe it is fair to judge someone that far because you have no idea who this person is or what else may have been going on in this person's life.

HOWEVER, that being said, this rabbit definitely needs a vet and something needs to be worked out, even if you cannot pay the money upfront. There really is no reason to deny the donations that have been offered by other members.

I hope for a ++Positive++ update on this bunny and hope that they did the right thing and got the money together.


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree Kipcha. I think it is harsh to say the person should not get another pet ever again without knowing them personally. You can tell the poster loves their pet a lot. Yes, the rabbit needs to see a vet and it is unexcusable to not bring the rabbit to a vet. If the person cannot afford surgery it would be kinder to the rabbit to have it euthanized rather than suffer.


----------



## EileenH (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree that you can't judge without knowing the person, however there are some questionable decisions that have been made (and not made) here.

I've had a lot of unexpected vet bills this year to the tune of a few thousand dollars, and recently was put in a position of having to sell some jewelry, and subsequently my Canon Rebel camera, to afford some of the vet care. I did what I had to do. I've worked off vet care at the office by cleaning cages, litter boxes, etc. If you show the vet you are earnest, they will almost always help. 

Loans were offered to help out here, so money really wasn't an issue here; it came down to not pride, but ego, that may have precluded this rabbit getting the vet care it needed, at least up to the last post.
Who knows, hopefully we are all wrong and the rabbit has gotten help, and the OP just hasn't been back....


----------



## Pharfly (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow this is hearth breaking! The poor rabbit is in pain and suffering and her owner is making excuses to avoid treatment. I understand that money can be tight at times, I had an old cat who had a stroke. I called the vets and found one who would put him down and let me pay later. 

I have worked in a shelter and to not do anything when your animal is in pain is animal abuse. If animal control knew about it the animal would be seized and the owner could be charged with neglect. You sure would not allow your child too have a huge open wound until you could afford a doctor right? 
Any good Vet will not allow an animal too suffer and if they can not treat them they will euthinize. Euthiniza means "A good Death" letting her suffer and die at home is in no way a humane way to die.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Aug 25, 2011)

I really dont think we will be hearing from this person again. By now if the bun did not receive vet care I am sure it has passed away. So sad and irresponsable


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, now this is kinda turning into gossip. Though people don't agree with how someone cares for their animal, I'd say we can probably stop bad-mouthing them about now.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 25, 2011)

I emailed her to ask her how she andher bunny were doing and that we were all concerned. I never received a response and I believe that was Sunday or Monday.


----------



## WhatTheRAWR (Aug 26, 2011)

Is she drooling? Do her mouth and teeth look normal and healthy? If not this could be Saliva Burn. A vet will have to treat it. It's probably not Saliva Burn but I'd check everything that it could be. I strongly reccomend anything the vets can do to help. Good Luck.

ray:


----------



## WhatTheRAWR (Aug 26, 2011)

Stop judging the owner. She's going through a rough time and she's just concerned about her bun. This isn't a gossip site. We're here to help so if you're not helping or supporting her, don't bother saying anything.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 26, 2011)

Unfortunately this kind of stuff gets people passionate. No-one wants to see a bunny clearly suffering greatly and it's infuriating when an owner seemingly refuses to help the pet when they have the money offered on a silver platter by caring people.

But it's right that being rude or judgemental in this thread or attacking the owner is not going to help at all. However you must be able to understand people's upset and anger at this topic.

I hope we hear from this owner soon but unfortunately it has been so long I am not holding my breath. I am hoping that the bunny is okay though, against all the odds.

Jen


----------



## JimD (Aug 26, 2011)

ray:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=67505&forum_id=16


----------



## JimD (Aug 26, 2011)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> However you must be able to understand people's upset and anger at this topic.



If the opinion is not constructive or resourceful.....it should not be posted.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 26, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 26, 2011)

I am planning on trying to get a hold of the owner of the rabbit and see how the rabbit is. I will post on here if I hear from the owner. Hopefully she will respond to me.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Aug 31, 2011)

*JimD wrote: *


> *jcottonl02 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > However you must be able to understand people's upset and anger at this topic.
> ...



I never implied it should be posted. I simply said you can't be shocked that people can't understand why someone would ask for help and then refuse it when it comes to the pain of an animal.

If you actually read what I wrote the sentence before the one you quoted, I said that attacking the owner or insults etc. will not help at all, even though you can understand it.

Really can't stand people putting words in my mouth and correcting me on 'them'.

Makes me afraid to post anymore. Might have to heed this.

Jen


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 31, 2011)

Has anyone been able to find out the fate of this bunny?


----------



## bunnymother22 (Aug 31, 2011)

Did not mean to upset anyone including pet owner, please acccept my apology I'm sorry. Pet ownership is a responsibility to something other than your amusement. Proper observation and care can prevent an injury to turn into a disaster. I still don't think anyone should own a pet if they can't afford regular vet bills. Good luck to you and I hope you found someone to help you with the care of your sick bunny. He deserves not to be in pain. Hawaii's not the only state with employment problems, it's the entire country.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok I am going to ask at this point no one post unless it is an actual update. We can not have this thread bumping other threads down with just more of the same.


----------



## bunnymother22 (Aug 31, 2011)

Also a vet won't typically diagnose over the phone. Take her in (if she's still alive) and reply to my email, it's on my phone so I'll respond quickly.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Sep 22, 2011)

The reason why i did not reply back to this post is because i feel like i'm not even welcomed in my own post.

This is about MY RABBIT, not me. None of your bad judgements towards me has helped my situation for my rabbit.

All i wanted was some support. 

And as for my financial problems, i'm not the only one in this world. So don't think just because you have probably more money than me that you can talk down on me about it. Like i said, i have money to support my rabbits.


TO THOSE WHO DO CARE ABOUT MY RABBIT AND NOT ME: She is doing very well  She did not need surgery, and SHE DID GO TO THE VET(tto those who assumed otherwise, she DID GO). After cleaning it for a week or two, it dried up & her fur is growing back..
She is also getting her molars trimmed so this incident doesn't happen again. 

I would like to specially thank: Pipp, Brittany85, plasticbunny, & watermelons. And for the rest of you who have posted a POSITIVE reply to me. Your replies did make a difference.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 22, 2011)

Yay I'm glad she's doing well  I was sad that people were posting discouraging replies in this thread because it certainly didn't make you feel comfortable about updating us on your bunny's condition.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Sep 22, 2011)

I ALSO WOULD LIKE TO ADD THAT I WAS NOT "MAKING EXCUSES" FOR MY RABBIT. IF I DIDNT CARE ABOUT MY RABBIT, DO YOU THINK I WOULD BE ON HERE LOOKING FOR ADVICE? WOULD I HAVE TOOK THOSE EXTRA HOURS AT WORK SO THAT WAY I CAN PAY FOR THE CARE SHE NEEEDS? NO RIGHT? WELL, I'M SORRY BUT THIS PISSED ME OFF. EVERYONE I KNOW, KNOWS THAT I LOVE MY RABBITS AND I WOULD DO ANYTHING FOR THEM. WHICH IS WHAT I DID! THERES A QUOTE THAT STATES "YOUR PART OF THE PROBLEM OR YOUR PART OF THE SOLUTION" AND YOUR RUDE COMMENTS DID NOT HELP AT ALL. I ASKED FOR HELP, NOT NEGATIVE JUDGMENTS. 

MY RABBIT IS DOING MUCH MUCH BETTER<3


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Sep 22, 2011)

SnowyShiloh wrote:


> Yay I'm glad she's doing well  I was sad that people were posting discouraging replies in this thread because it certainly didn't make you feel comfortable about updating us on your bunny's condition.




I'm really sorry about the late reply. And never mind those bad judgments, because i don't need them. They basically wasted their time posting it on this.

I should have PM'ed you and the others who have helped me. I am so sorry. I just didn't feel right posting on my own post. But thank you so much! Her dewlap is growing back!


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Sep 22, 2011)

Kipcha wrote:


> *bunnymother22 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You shouldn't have an animal if you can't afford to care for it when it gets sick. They're not plants or stuffed animals. I'm so tired of posts like this. You're so irresponsible and if this rabbit dies do not get another pet you can't take care of.
> ...



Thankyou for this reply. She did go and see a vet and did not need any surgery. She's doing much better. Her gash just needed to be cleaned, and after about a week or two hair was already growing back. during the time i wasn't reponding back(which i am sorry for), i was busy doing my part. I was working extra hours, which i actually brought her to work with me without my boss knowing, and she was with me 24/7, everywhere i went she went. I do have money to support my rabbits, but it was just the fact that it was a bad time for those two months. 

All i asked for was some support, not negative comments. & i thank you for respecting me.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that she's healing. So that we can all learn from your experience and help others in the future, would you mind sharing any diagnostic information your vet used (did he/she have any comments on how the wound started?) and/or how you're treating it?


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Sep 22, 2011)

Pharfly wrote:


> Wow this is hearth breaking! The poor rabbit is in pain and suffering and her owner is making excuses to avoid treatment. I understand that money can be tight at times, I had an old cat who had a stroke. I called the vets and found one who would put him down and let me pay later.
> 
> I have worked in a shelter and to not do anything when your animal is in pain is animal abuse. If animal control knew about it the animal would be seized and the owner could be charged with neglect. You sure would not allow your child too have a huge open wound until you could afford a doctor right?
> Any good Vet will not allow an animal too suffer and if they can not treat them they will euthinize. Euthiniza means "A good Death" letting her suffer and die at home is in no way a humane way to die.




I was not neglecting her, you wouldn't know! And NEVER compare a human child with an animal. It's not right. And if your being specific about MY CHILD, stay out of it because my child should not be brought up AT ALL. And she did not die! I did my part, she lived, and she's just much better even without your negative comment.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Sep 22, 2011)

missyscove wrote:


> I'm glad to hear that she's healing. So that we can all learn from your experience and help others in the future, would you mind sharing any diagnostic information your vet used (did he/she have any comments on how the wound started?) and/or how you're treating it?



Of course i can  I will post a new topic of her update & pictures!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 22, 2011)

So glad to hear she's better.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Sep 22, 2011)

bunnymother22 wrote:


> Did not mean to upset anyone including pet owner, please acccept my apology I'm sorry. Pet ownership is a responsibility to something other than your amusement. Proper observation and care can prevent an injury to turn into a disaster. I still don't think anyone should own a pet if they can't afford regular vet bills. Good luck to you and I hope you found someone to help you with the care of your sick bunny. He deserves not to be in pain. Hawaii's not the only state with employment problems, it's the entire country.



So you block your PM because your scared to admit your wrong & by again saying that im irresponsible in that PM? 

During the time i didn't reply, I DID TAKE HER TO THE VET. You didn't know that because i didn't update, and with that being said, you made an "assumption" that i didn't because of no reply. You don't know me, so don't judge me. 

Again, at that time, i was only having financial problems for two months because of SOMETHING PERSONAL, which you wouldnt know because you dont know me and again you shouldnt judge.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Sep 22, 2011)

You know what, Those who don't have nothing good to say, don't post on here anymore. Get one thing clear: You don't know me, so don't judge me. Also, i made this post for HELP & SUPPORT, not to get judged or bad opinions/comments. I came here for MY RABBIT, NOT ME! So don't discuss me, discuss my rabbit and her well-being.

*SO WHATEVER! 
BECAUSE ALL THAT MATTERS IS THAT MY RABBIT IS ALIVE, HEALTHY, AND DOING MUCH BETTER. * :innocent


----------



## plasticbunny (Sep 22, 2011)

You know, when someone gives you a public apology, it makes you look petty to come back with a negative comment.


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Sep 22, 2011)

It didn't sound sympathetic to me with the negative comment that came along with the apology.
it's the same amount of respect i got, so i'm giving it right bacK!
And Not like you apologized, so why do you worry? i don't need any of it. When a sorry comes from someone who judges people without knowing them personally, it's just petty itself.

And i also like to point out once again, ASSUMPTION. Whoever that is apologized, and gave me a negative comment again in a PM even after they apologized. Does that sound like an apology to you? Well you assumed otherwise...


----------



## ReflectionOfImperfection (Sep 22, 2011)

Why assume in the first place?

And i was explaining myself, it's not no sob story. If you actually read, i did say what i was going to do, and in the time i "disappeared" i did my part! 

DRAMA that i don't need.

LIKE I SAID, if you dont have anything good to say don't post on here anymore. THIS IS ABOUT MY RABBIT. So seriously, stop posting on here already.


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 22, 2011)

Everyone was simply concerned for the well-being of the innocent rabbit. That is all it ever was.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 22, 2011)

This conversion isn't going anywhere positive. I'm very relieved that the bunny is doing well and further comments aren't constructive. I am going to lock the thread pending review by the other admins.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks Patti, there are some very rude people in this thread.  I'm sorry I missed a lot of the earlier rude posts. I've deleted a couple of PlasticBunny's and would have deleted Pharfly (again) had it not been repeated in a quote.

A photo of the wound was sent to three different vets (by me) and the verdict was that yes, she should see a vet, but the wound was actually not as bad as it looked. One vet used the term 'superficial' and even thought it might heal on its own barring complications. I PM'd this info. 

The vets of course all said it needed to be assessed in person. Pain management was a concern, thus when the teeth-grinding began, I strongly advised a vet visit. I did not think it was a life or death situation but certainly one that needed a professional look. 

The only 'crime' may have been failing to respond after a lot was done to help (Snowy Shiloh in particular took a lot of time and effort out of a busy pre-travel schedule to make solid attempts to help), but that's certainly a 'misdemeanor, not a felony, and she has now apologized for that. 

I will apologize for not making this clear earlier in the thread and for missing some inflammatory and misguided posts and assumptions. 

Apologies are due from all sides but I think for the most part they have been extended, I will again close this thread but ask that RoI start a new one with an update and before and after pics. 

Thanks to all, though, for caring. Sure beats apathy. 


sas :expressionless


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Sep 23, 2011)

Just thought I'd add my two cents to this thread:

So SO SOOO glad to hear Bunny is doing well! 

There's a reason I havne't really responded up till now with this thread. I got very misunderstood with my Charlie when I first joined RO and didn't want to get in the middle of something unpleasant. {I know how it is havnign trouble affording vet care..} Anyway thanks for updating!


----------

